# 96 Hardbody



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/gadxoox/lst?.dir=/Nissan+Pickup&.src=ph&.view=

Here is the page to my truck. The very last pic, #17, is what i am hoping to get to ride height-wise.
anywho, lemme know what u think.
thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That drop will look so nice. I had to look twice.


----------

